# ReNu Herbs?



## MzRhonda (Dec 18, 2007)

I have been listening to her(Robin Anthony) on Wednesdays on the Yolanda Adams morning show and am interested. Has anyone here used them and/or are currently using them? If so thoughts and results.

I am interested in the Colon Cleanse, Detox Tea and Parasite formula.

Thanks.


----------



## Honey6928215 (Dec 18, 2007)

MzRhonda said:


> I have been listening to her(Robin Anthony) on Wednesdays on the Yolanda Adams morning show and am interested. Has anyone here used them and/or are currently using them? If so thoughts and results.
> 
> I am interested in the Colon Cleanse, Detox Tea and Parasite formula.
> 
> Thanks.


 
I have heard about the Renu Herbs on the radio a couple of months ago on Yolanda Adams show.  I couldn't listen to it because I had an appointment but she said some interesting stuff.  I think she has an office someone does she?  Is there a link?  I would like to check it out.  Thanks!


----------



## mrselle (Dec 18, 2007)

I ordered a sample pack of the colon cleanse.  I haven't tried it yet, but I will next week when I don't have to be at work.  Funny thing is that I've been praying to God to show me how to take better care of myself and this is one of the things he laid on my heart.  I'll be sure to post how things go.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 18, 2007)

mrselle said:


> I ordered a sample pack of the colon cleanse. I haven't tried it yet, but I will next week when I don't have to be at work. Funny thing is that I've been praying to God to show me how to take better care of myself and this is one of the things he laid on my heart. I'll be sure to post how things go.


 
Thanks Mrselle.  I'd like to know what you think; you have good judgment.  I've been asking the Lord to 'narrow' down my choices for the products that I'm interested in using.  There are so many 'promises' out there and what I want are the promises 'kept'.  

I wish you blessed success...and that God will renew you with or without Re nu products.  In Jesus's name, Amen.


----------



## MzRhonda (Dec 18, 2007)

Ooops website - http://www.renuherbs.com/

I'd love to know how the samples work I have been eyeing them too.


----------



## star (Dec 18, 2007)

I used her products off and on for years and read her story she is very geniunue and has excellent products. Her business is her passion. Here is her site:

http://www.renuherbs.com/


----------



## Honey6928215 (Dec 18, 2007)

star said:


> I used her products off and on for years and read her story she is very geniunue and has excellent products. Her business is her passion. Here is her site:
> 
> http://www.renuherbs.com/


 

Thanks for link.  I thought about doing a gastric bypass surgery but I'm going to try her detox and weight loss program.


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Dec 18, 2007)

I ordered her products back in October and I can say that I am very satisified with the results.  Thus far I have taken the colon cleansers which are very gentle and doesn't cause cramping.  The only time that I experienced cramping was because I did not drink enough water.  I tried the Liver Cleanse which was awesome.  I noticed a difference in my waistline and energy levels.  I have the Detox Tea but I stopped taking it because I wasn't following the directions and didn't want to waste the product due to my carelessness. I will start the Detox again in January.  I tried the seaweed soap as well.

I really do like the products but they take so long to ship!!! Overall I think that they are worth it. Robin is also good at answering any questions that you have via e-mail.


----------



## missvi (Dec 19, 2007)

Great products! I have the colon cleanse and it works great.


----------



## mrselle (Dec 19, 2007)

Has anyone tried their hair vitamins?


----------



## Honey6928215 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bumping the thread for more feedback.


----------



## MzRhonda (Feb 23, 2008)

Any updates? I am about to order the Colon Cleanse, Detox Tea and Parasite Cleanser.


----------

